# Sanitary Trim for a Female



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Guys - I've been scouring the threads for something on this but can't find anything so decided to just start a new thread. 

Adri is 8 months old today and I have never taken her into the groomers. I need to give her a sanitary trim because she's been peeing all over her butt and down her legs but I can't find any good resources. 

Do other girls have this problem? If so, would someone be kind enough to post before and after pictures of what a sanitary trim on a girl is supposed to look like and any directions or tips would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy has a PeePee Flag. Its always her right back leg and she raises it up high like a flag. Its cute. I have trimmed around her privates have never noticed her having a problem with urine. I'm sure someone will post the solution soon.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Diann - Thanks for your response. She's so cute!! 

BTW, I forgot to mention that Adri has never had her hair-cut so at 8 months her hair is pretty long, which adds to the problem. I would like to keep her hair long but don't know how I would give her a sanitary trim without it looking weird. Thanks!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

does she squat when she pee's?? Tillie is almost 3 and has had long hair and short hair, hasn't been trimmed in about a year and has never had an issue with peeing on herself... seems kind of odd to me... hoepfully someone with some more info will chime in soon!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

yes, she squats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I hope someone with a long haired girl will chime in. Kodi is a long haired boy, and I do know that long haired boys occasionally have problems wetting themselves, but Kodi rarely does. The only time it's a problem is if he marks on a very windy day. then his "skirt" will blow underneath him and he hits it. If he's just peeing, though, he never does.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hanna needs her sani done. I can't do it right now but I'll try to see if I can take some pictures or do a video tomorrow. Or if there's already something on YouTube I will post that.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bama gets a sani trim at the groomers. I call it her 'bikini wax'. But she hasn't had one since February (I trim her butt myself sometimes). She doesn't have a problem with pee getting on her fur, although when she was younger she would sometimes step on the spot on the peepad and would end up with what we call 'pee foot'.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't really help but have seen a lot of Hav puppies and have seen a couple females that have had that problem. I'm not sure why they had it. I'm really not sure any kind of trim would help. It may just be the way they squat..lol. Maybe something in their mechanics is aimed more to the back then the front so it runs down the back legs.. Hopefully someone else knows why..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I am new to Havanese, but Sofie has yellow stain fown the inside of both back legs and the fur dries in strands. I don't know if this is from the wet grass or wet grass and pee. She just recently got a santi cut. I think it makes both of us feel better. ☺


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Funny, but I just did the sani trim to Cass. She gets so excited that she dribbles pee when she is up on her hind legs to greet me, so she was getting yellow stains on the insides of her legs. Whe she pees she squats and lifts one leg. I can tell she doesn't want to pee on herself. I never know if keeping the hair long on her girly parts helps or not for aiding direction, but I just cut it down much closer than it's been. Cut the area around that to the skin, and I think it helped. Trimmed the inside of her legs, and actually all of her legs. Now she looks like she has long legs again!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

We just shave the whole underside - inside of all legs, armpits, chest, belly, sanitary. We made the choice during blowing coat and have never gone back in the 2 yrs following. It's no so much a pee issue, but a picking up less stuff on walks, less dirty in general, less matting, less hot in summer etc. He still looks like a long haired Hav.


----------

